# Beekeepers Tour to Cuba



## Byron Bees (May 26, 2004)

Dear Beekeepers,

You are cordially invited to the 2016 Apiculture Conference from July 17th to-22nd 2016 in Havana, Cuba. Discover the rustic glamour of Cuba on this 6 day/5 night exploration, where participants will learn about Cuban beekeeping practices, Cuba’s native stingless honeybees, and learn why all Cuba’s exported honey is certified organic. You will take part of Cuba’s Apiculture Conference including tours through local apiaries, a visit to Bee Research Center and Packaging Plant.


Transeair Travel is inviting all apiculture researchers, beekeepers, enthusiasts, and lovers of bees to one of the most unique trips of a lifetime! Join us for this special opportunity to immerse yourself in the rich culture and rhythms of daily life in Cuba. This program has been designed to unravel the richness of Cuban culture while interacting with local residents and professionals to gain a new, in-depth perception of Cuban life and beekeeping. Now is the time to ignite your passion for apiculture and beekeeping while also enjoying the lively Cuban culture! Don’t miss this unforgettable and once in a lifetime travel experience

For more details visit us at http://www.cubabeekeeping.com/

Thank you.

Sincerely,
Benita Lubic and Byron Rice

Benita Lubic
President of Transeair Travel LLC
2813 McKinley Place NW
Washington, DC 20015
(202) 362 ¬ 6100
[email protected] 


Byron Rice
Transeair Travel Tour Coordinator
Lord Byron’s Apiaries
P.O. Box 242 Thurmont, MD 21788 
(301) 271 – 9057
[email protected]


----------

